# WinXP Pro SP3 --- AMD Radeon R7 260X card - is this normal?



## Naki (Mar 22, 2014)

Does not seem OK to me. I mean the missing OpenCL and DirectCompute checkboxes.
System has an Intel E2200 CPU, 2 GB of RAM, Gigabyte mobo, WinXP Pro SP3 32-bit, latest non-Beta AMD Radeon drivers.
If you need more info on my config/specs, please tell me.


----------



## pigulici (Mar 22, 2014)

My advice, go with win 7, from my experience the new hardware have a joke drivers for xp...


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 22, 2014)

Naki said:


> Does not seem OK to me. I mean the missing OpenCL and DirectCompute checkboxes.
> System has an Intel E2200 CPU, 2 GB of RAM, Gigabyte mobo, WinXP Pro SP3 32-bit, latest non-Beta AMD Radeon drivers.
> If you need more info on my config/specs, please tell me.



Windows XP doesn't have DX11 so yes, this is normal.


----------



## Naki (Mar 22, 2014)

pigulici said:


> My advice, go with win 7, from my experience the new hardware have a joke drivers for xp...


I am using Windows 8.1 32-bit on the same computer, but it failed with a "rug display" after one of the latest Windows Updates. Until I fix that, I need to use WinXP for now.


----------



## Naki (Mar 22, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Windows XP doesn't have DX11 so yes, this is normal.


Do you mean to say DirectCompute and OpenCL are DirectX dependent? Did not know that.

IIRC, a GeForce card on the same PC showed them fine.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 22, 2014)

DirectCompute is DX dependant yes, it was introduced with DX11.

OpenCL isn't but I'd guess that the Catalyst suite doesn't install OpenCL drivers with DX9. When you installed the drivers, did the Catalyst installer list the OpenCL drivers?

Check if you have these in your system:

SlotMaximizerBe.dll
SlotMaximizerAg.dll
amdocl.dll
OpenCL.dll
OpenVideo.dll
OVDecode.dll


----------

